# So, I've been in the wrong time zone for the last 4 months, calling me stupid?!!



## ukbrown (Oct 20, 2010)

Got fed up of not knowing when messages had arrived, lo and behold, in your profile settings, Time Offset. DOH, DOH, DOH, DOH 

So for any non US based persons, who suffer from my problem of wanting to know when messages arrive with a real time stamp. Edit your profile.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 20, 2010)

LOL! Me too! :-[


----------

